# nicht besser sieht es bei den Kindern mit der Kleidung aus



## Nina13

Ich kann nicht mehr länger die Wucherpreise zahlen. *... Genau* nicht besser *sieht *es *bei *den Kindern mit der Kleidung *aus*. 

No puedo seguir pagando los precios abusivos. …Precisamente no parece mejor en los niños con la ropa.

Estaría bien la frase en castellano?


----------



## Captain Lars

Con la ropa de los niños las cosas no van nada mejor.

¿Es esta una frase castellana? Aparte de esto, no entiendo el sentido de _genau_ en la frase alemana. ¿Estás segura que la palabra aparece así?


----------



## Nina13

La frase en castellano es mía, que he hecho un intento porque no la acababa de entender.

La frase en alemán la he escrito correctamente como dice en mi texto. "Genau" me parece que sería "precisamente".


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

"Genau nicht besser" no es correcto en alemán. Sería correcto:
"Genauso schlecht sieht es bei..."
O: "Genau! Nicht besser sieht es bei..."

¿Dónde encontraste esta frase?


----------



## Captain Lars

Nina13 said:
			
		

> La frase en castellano es mía, que he hecho un intento porque no la acababa de entender.



Lo siento, lo he puesto mal. Quería saber si mi intento era acceptable en castellano.


----------



## Nina13

Hola,

La frase está así en el texto, y empieza con puntos suspensivos. Es de una parte de un libro que no conozco.
Quizás es el adverbio "precisamente", "justamente" y si tiene sentido...


----------

